# about FreeBSD system services startup



## smartly (May 3, 2009)

System service startup to enter the completion of authentication.

This is the start speed of the impact of the system.

Priority should be given to the user login process, such as Windows and Ubuntu systems.


----------



## smartly (May 3, 2009)

I only say what I have in mind, I hope tomorrow will be better FreeBSD!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2009)

FreeBSD is not competing with Windows or Ubuntu on the end-user desktop market. So 'a better FreeBSD' will not develop toward that outcome.


----------



## kamikaze (May 3, 2009)

I prefer the current behaviour, that once the login screen appears the system is truly done booting.


----------



## ale (May 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> FreeBSD is not competing with Windows or Ubuntu on the end-user desktop market. So 'a better FreeBSD' will not develop toward that outcome.


In spite of that, I find that FreeBSD is still faster then Windows and Linux from power-on to ready desktop. Windows is also barely usable for some seconds-a minute after login.


----------



## Nicholas (May 3, 2009)

> FreeBSD is not competing



it could be.. ;-)


----------



## gordon@ (May 3, 2009)

There are two ways to look at this. If you feel that it is important enough that the system allow logins to occur before it is finished booting, feel free to submit patches, someone might be interested in championing that work.

However, as has been noted, FreeBSD's startup time (even with ports) tends to be under a minute after POST, so I doubt that many people are interested in changing the behavior. Personally, I like to be able to rely on the fact that the system is fully up and running by the time I login.


----------



## mwatkins (May 3, 2009)

Personally I prefer an OS that doesn't need to be rebooted frequently


----------



## smartly (May 4, 2009)

Look! the picture..


----------



## smartly (May 4, 2009)

Login prompt is not must be logged in, while other services continue loading system.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2009)

Yes, we know what you mean smartly....


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 4, 2009)

... We just disagree with you ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2009)

... Wholeheartedly ...


----------



## gordon@ (May 4, 2009)

... and with vigor ...


----------



## Business_Woman (May 13, 2009)

..we promise you..


----------

